# How do people in Cyprus celebrate X'MAS DAY?



## fremilou antonio (Oct 30, 2009)

How thus it looks like?Is there a snow?Don't have idea about cristmas in Cyprus. We Filipino during x'mas eve, lots of foods in the table with family eating together cheerfully,exchanging gifts cristmas party with friends.Buying new dress,shopping galore...Singing and dancing to the beat of X'MAS Songs.But here in my country we don't have snow, imagine I am 26 years of age, mother of 2 beautiful kids still dreaming of snow and XMAS stuff....hahaha funny I am.... I guess thats the spirit of christmas youthfulness.Christmas are not only for children do you agree? I have friends living in Royal Palm in City of Taguig nice X'MAS decoration in his place .The ambiance is very good if given a chance i love to buy a unit there if im not mistaken its DMCI Homes who own the place. :clap2: Many places here who has beautiful lights at night.There are some rides w/c children will enjoy such as in the Mall or fiesta carnival.In Cyprus Cristmas is the same like ours in Philippines. Everytime i read or visit the post of members saying how happy they are in Cyprus so i think Cyprus is cool Place to live in.

Advance Merry Cristmas to ALL!!!!:eyebrows:


----------

